
Show HN: I made a popup widget to display online revenue, traffic - middle1
https://dailyinsight.com/#
======
middle1
Here is a Daily Insight founder. Why I started on Daily Insight?- I had a
“problem” which I couldn’t solve for a decade. It was impossible to update my
application for YC and 500 startups with the latest revenue, visitor metrics
or growth rate. Also, I have inspired by @levelsio @johnonolan These guys are
founders of "open startup(-s) movement.

